# David Field's "New Perspective Thoughts"



## AV1611 (Oct 30, 2007)

What do you make of this?


----------



## clstamper (Oct 31, 2007)

People still care about NT Wright? I thought that fad died at the same time as Britney Spears' career.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 3, 2007)

clstamper said:


> People still care about NT Wright? I thought that fad died at the same time as Britney Spears' career.





Not sure who is worse.


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 3, 2007)

Seriously, much of the "danger/interest/newest thing" of NPP/FV/Bad guys is gone. It never was a big movement to begin with. It is a small subset of a small stream (e.g., the Reformed faith) in Christendom. It is way too abstract for the guy in the pew, if he even cares, no matter what its merits or demerits are. 

I personally wouldn't waste much time with critiques. Most of the shots and counter-shots have already been fired, the latest being about 6 months ago. Even among the most rabid defenders and critics, much of the interest died down.


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 3, 2007)

I agree with Jacob. I expect that interest in NTW will pick up again when the Anglican Communion busts up and he sides with the liberals, feminists and homosexuals against the evangelicals.


----------

